
Great histories written by losers - arkj
http://scholars-stage.blogspot.com/2016/11/history-is-written-by-losers.html?m=1
======
crazypyro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13011872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13011872)

duplicate of exact same article from original source from today....

------
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13011872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13011872).

